# hunting bow cost



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

How much does your bow cost with all the accessories

my setup
07 ross cardiac 600.00
g5 optix xr sight 190.00
gws drop away rest 35.00
fuse cx 6.5" stabilizer 70.00
fuse katana quiver 100.00
g5 meta peep 10.00
misc 25.00
total: 1030.00


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Dacron to make the string... $1
Hickory, elm, oak, or other local stave, or one from a trade... $0
The Osage stave I paid the shipping for (and will send goodies to the guy later for as well)... $22
Glue, cloth, overlays, leather, etc. for accesories... $5

Total... $1-$30

Arrows cost me a bit more, but again, not always.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

drenalin 850
hha sight 100
trophy taker rest 80
stabs 100
release 120
string 100
arrows 65
total 1415


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

x tec $340
toxoics sight about $70
I recieved my release and resst from my friend who didnt use them.


My selfbows cost 
wood $5
string $8
and that was one of my more expensive ones


----------



## Hoyt124 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hoyt Kobalt 50-60# $500
Sword Twilight Hunter $60
Cobra DiamondBack Dropaway $50
Doinker Stabilizer $30
Bohning Quiver $20
4 Maxima 250`s $48
Tru Fire Release $40

Total $750.00


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

New Fred Bear Truth 2- $450
S-Coil stabilizer- $20
Whisker Buiscuit- $45ish?
Cabela's sight (made by Extreme)- $45ish?
Easton arrows- $50

total- $610. It's somewhere in that range.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Don't no specific numbers but around $1000


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh my word- no wonder compounds are _sooo_ much better, I mean, look at the shear cost difference! Good lord!


----------



## coxva (Sep 21, 2007)

Bowtech General with fuse, octane accessories. $1012.


----------



## BigIslandHunter (Jan 13, 2007)

06 bowtech equalizer $365 (from ebay):wink:
Stealh archery Stabilizer $60
QAD rest $50
Winn free-flight release $50
Alpine 5-arrow quiver $50
STS front mount $50
Split limb silencers $25
Spott-hogg sight $210:tongue:
easton arrows $25
Slick tricks $42
add it all up $927.00  
Making clean kills 
and having faith in 
my equipment Priceless:shade:


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

07 hoyt vectrix xl-$700:wink:
truglo sight-$90:wink:
qad ultra rest-$50:wink:
hoyt quiver-$60:wink:
scott release-$70:wink:
vapor trail strings-$100:wink:
6 easton arrows-$40:wink:
fuse stabalizer-$60:wink:
misc-$40

all added up to-$1,210

but all worth it!!


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

08 x-force $650
Trophy taker drop away$95
top-gun sight $45
ballistic bowstrings $95
vforce camo 400 $105
rage 2 blade $60
tru-ball short and sweet $65
s-coil $20
bohning 5 arrow quiver $25
grand total=$1160


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kegan said:


> Oh my word- no wonder compounds are _sooo_ much better, I mean, look at the shear cost difference! Good lord!




Do you always have to throw that BS in?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> Do you always have to throw that BS in?


do you always have to post and point it out ?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> do you always have to post and point it out ?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


Well... Im not so sure right about now.. im getting stuff put on it.. so we will see...

im guessin around $1,000,000...... :wink:


I know.. im pretty spoiled... :tongue::wink:


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

08 Elite GTO $759
HHA sight $200
Posten Stab $90
Ripcord Rest $90
Custom Strings $110
Easton Arrows $180
G5 Strikers $62
Misc $50

Total-$1541


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> Do you always have to throw that BS in?


Cant you take a joke


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

alpine silverod eclipse:650
radial sight:110
ripcord drop away:110
specialty archery stabilizer:120
alpine quiver:40
dakota strings:50
maxima hunters:140 for a dozen
scott release:80
shuttle T broadheads: 140 for 12

total:$1440.00 (but i got my bow for free cause i shoot for alpine, and i got the ripcord rest, the quiver, the strings, the arrows and the broadheads for free cause is shoot for them to.)


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> Do you always have to throw that BS in?


It was a joke. But even so, it's hardly BS, so lay off.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Elite13 said:


> Cant you take a joke



sure can, just gets old after that many jokes. cause it happens in just about every thread about what new bow to get


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> sure can, just gets old after that many jokes. cause it happens in just about every thread about what new bow to get


why dont you just ignore the posts then


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> sure can, just gets old after that many jokes. cause it happens in just about every thread about what new bow to get


I don't post on them all, only the ones that leave it open for me to do so. Don't forget, not everyone has the money to spend on a compound bow with the works-I know I certainly didn't (and still don't). Wooden bows are a viable option for hunting, especially for those of us who can't afford modern bows and rifles. This is the "Young Archer's Forum". Not the "Young Compounders Forum".


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> why dont you just ignore the posts then



ditto


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

*Bowtech Equalizer*

See my sig. $1400-$1500


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> 08 Elite GTO $759
> HHA sight $200
> Posten Stab $90
> Ripcord Rest $90
> ...



forgot my release. Carter chocalte addiction w/ 125# springs. $225


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

alot


----------



## hoyt-tec2011 (Feb 11, 2006)

*$$$$*

hoyt 07 vetrix xl-700
viper sight 3 pin-75 i think
drop away-80
stap-50
new cams(i grow to much)-75
arrows-100
mis.-30
release-80
so its around 1130 but with all my competition stuff i could have a fairly nice jeep right now haha


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

Brute NP: 450
Fuse 6": 80
Mongoose quiver: 30
Cobra Sidewinder LX: 130
ProString custom string: 85
Fuse silencers: 15
Wood grip: 30
Muzzy 3 blade 100gr: 30
CF Radial X Weave Hunter 200: 80

In total my hunting rig is about 800ish (probs forgot some stuff), but the amount I have spent on everything (repiars and little things) is well into the thousands.


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

Switchback XT - 680$
QAD Ultra-Rest HD Pro Series - 135$
Spothog Right on - 110$
Winners choice cable and strings - 135$
Rage 3 blade - 35$ (40$ now)
beaman MFX - 96$dozen
alpine quiver - 40$?


----------

